
J.K. Rowling has deal to write novel for adults; title, details not revealed - apress
http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/jk-rowling-has-deal-to-write-novel-for-adults-title-details-not-revealed/2012/02/23/gIQA8WzJVR_print.html
======
mattdeboard
This is easily the most worthless piece of journalism I've ever seen, and I've
seen a lot. "Author signs deal to write book" ... Ok, great, that's what they
do. "Movie studio says will release movie in 2012"

~~~
apress
Best-selling children's book author of all-time, or there abouts, says her
next book will be aimed at adults. More details to come.

